# End of an era......



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

For those of you have found your way to the Marines Bar at the Sea View Hotel in Bur Dubai, then managed to fend off attacks from the Africans it is sad that I have to report the Golden Star Band is no longer there.

I absolutely loved that band, they did great covers of 70-80's music, even decent Pink Floyd and Queen. I was devastated last night when I went to see them and they were gone :-(

The only "good" news is that they have moved to Doha, and I do go occasionally so I can get my fix every now and then!


Bye, bye Cherie Garica, I will miss our Thursday nights together


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

Best band ever in Dubai.

Gutted, properly gutted, I've been seeing them for 8 years or so.

Where are they in Doha?

Sad smiley needed.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.
> 
> Best band ever in Dubai.
> 
> ...


Believe me, when I realized what happened I was gutted as well.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Golden-Star-Band/867679263312179


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Just found this out from a friend who was there last night too, what a shocker, looks like a boys trip to Qatar may be on tee cards though!!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Got to be done Felix.

I'm not surprised where they ended up, but it's a tad small for them all.

I'm a member there too....


----------



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hate being dragged to that place by friends and being harrassed, but always enjoyed that band.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Got to be done Felix.
> 
> I'm not surprised where they ended up, but it's a tad small for them all.
> 
> I'm a member there too....


What does it take to be a member? I'm sure I will be there several times this year. I'm a big drag racing fan and Qatar has the best in the area. Didn't wish to blow a weekend in Qatar before just for the racing but if I get to see the band then I'm OK with that!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Take your passport, get a mugshot taken, ready next day.

You need ID to get into pretty much every bar in Qatar, no matter how old you are, at least with a membership card you can leave your PP in the hotel safe.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

So any alternatives right now? Trying to find someplace to hang and listen to something I was to listen to, I enjoy blues when I'm in Bangkok.

Music Room?

Rock Bottom?

Boxtones?

Hard Rock?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I like the Music Room, usually a good band but having not been this side of Ramadan (when historically the bands change) I can't comment. They do usually cater for the Rock genre mind you. Or they did.

Rock Bottom is always a crazy night - you don't need me to tell you that.

Have you tried Blues Bar in Novotel WTC recently, they have live Jazz/Blues on most nights?

Sadly can't think of any more - Arabian Courtyard used to have a decent band on late last year, never anyone in mind you.

Radio 2 advertise The Stables, never been so no idea, but they have bands on every night.

Other than that, no idea. Ratskys?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Haven't been to the Music Room in years. I used to go every weekend when they had the Rock Spiders playing, then they got rid of them, refurbished the place and went all up-market. Last time I went, they tried to charge me 100 Dhs to get in because it was reggae night or some nonsense.

Club 7 is usually pretty good, although the music is more pop than rock. Deep fried pork and jugs of beer though...

I remember hearing about a good Filipino rock band playing at one of the bars in Al Nasr Leisureland but never been myself.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Gavtek said:


> Haven't been to the Music Room in years. I used to go every weekend when they had the Rock Spiders playing, then they got rid of them, refurbished the place and went all up-market. Last time I went, they tried to charge me 100 Dhs to get in because it was reggae night or some nonsense.
> 
> Club 7 is usually pretty good, although the music is more pop than rock. Deep fried pork and jugs of beer though...
> 
> I remember hearing about a good Filipino rock band playing at one of the bars in Al Nasr Leisureland but never been myself.


Club 7 Band from last night.... Looks worrying....


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Club 7 Band from last night.... Looks worrying....



Sigh................ I hear Doha calling.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

There's always Ratskis, never remember much about the band though!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> There's always Ratskis, never remember much about the band though!


Typical Filipino cover band with a mix of pop and rock, similar to the replacement band at Marines now. OK, but nothing to go out of your way for.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Club 7 Band from last night.... Looks worrying....


Who are they? - P Club 7 !


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Who are they? - P Club 7 !


S for Shoite Club 7?


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

I was at the Music Room about a year or so ago. AED 75 to see The Classic Beatles was a bargain really. Had a few drinks with them after the gig and they were sound blokes too.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Speaking of Liverpudlians....

Cilla Black arrived at the Pearly Gates, and St Peter said "What's your name, and where do you come from?"


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Heading to Qatar tomorrow for one night, never been happy to stay in Doha until now, so that is a plus!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

XDoodle****** said:


> Heading to Qatar tomorrow for one night, never been happy to stay in Doha until now, so that is a plus!


Don't forget your passport to be able to get in to the bar....


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Don't forget your passport to be able to get in to the bar....


Thanks, will take it!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

So Mr. XDoodle******, how were they and did they recognise you?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> So Mr. XDoodle******, how were they and did they recognise you?


Awesome as always! Same crew as last year except for the girl that left early was replaced by a guy. I wanted to hate him, with his hip hop shoes and ball cap turned backwards but his voice was very good so I guess he can stay 

I did get a couple of smiles that they never gave me in Dubai so I think at least one of two recognized me. I'm pretty hard to miss actually, especially as at Seaview they always put me front center. Funny last night the waitress actually moved a guy out and put me front center as well, my tipping habit must have made it to Doha via bamboo pipeline.

They switch sets with another band which isn't as good but also have their moments. An enjoyable time! The bands start at 7:30om.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Ouch, 7.30 start? You mean, for the first time in your life you actually saw them while still sober?

That would be a first for me too!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Ouch, 7.30 start? You mean, for the first time in your life you actually saw them while still sober?
> 
> That would be a first for me too!


THEY started at 7:30, I didn't make it until 9, ha ha!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

You didn't request Hotel California did you??


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Felixtoo2 said:


> You didn't request Hotel California did you??


I saw that on FB too....


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> You didn't request Hotel California did you??


No, but someone I know posted a video!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> Thanks, will take it!


I found my Emirates ID was enough.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> I found my Emirates ID was enough.


I went with a US friend and they would not let him in without a passport, tried everything as his passport was with the PRO.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

*The Golden Star Band is back at Marines!*


----------



## UKSingDubai (Jul 25, 2014)

I am up for going and checking out this band if they are as good as people say they are!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

UKSingDubai said:


> I am up for going and checking out this band if they are as good as people say they are!


I was there Thursday and they are awesome as usual. If you want 70-80's Rock n' Roll there is no better place in the GCC to go.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

XDoodle****** said:


> I was there Thursday and they are awesome as usual. If you want 70-80's Rock n' Roll there is no better place in the GCC to go.


Totally agree.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

And just to prove it....


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> And just to prove it....


If you were there Thursday it looks like you were at the table next to me. I then have video of you dancing (as I was trying to video the band).


----------



## UKSingDubai (Jul 25, 2014)

Will look forward to checking them out. As its hard to find a decent band to watch sometimes in places like Dubai. Used to visit Insommia at Chijmes in Singapore and the old band used to be pretty good there


----------

